# what gender is my hamster? :D



## lesserweevil

WELL!!!

I got Huey, a dwarf hamster, at Christmas... and HE has been happily living in a little cage in the living room... the pet shop (i know, dont tell me) said they couldn't choose me a male because they were "too small to tell" and I could "choose" his gender.

So Huey became a male.

Here's a pic:










I have this feeling that he is actually a female :scratch:

anyone know?

LW


----------



## iddybit acres

i'd say female


----------



## 4hmama

Female.


----------



## lesserweevil

oh dear, poor Huey  

She's stuck with the name though!!!

LW

PS do her toenails look overgrown? I've just stuck a coarse tile in her pen and a stick for her to chew on - and a box of sand for her to go toilet in if she so feels like it - she'll probably go in the rest of the pen like she has the past few months but *shrugs* I can but try!!!


----------



## PznIvyFarm

I used to work in a pet shop and they told us if we couldn't tell, to just tell the person what they wanted to hear. So don't rely on them unless you know they are knowledgeable.

And if you only got her at Christmas, you can change her name, it's not like she will know the difference. We changed our goat's name and only screw up occasionally - and she doesn't come when called anyway


----------



## lesserweevil

ah but, before I got the hamster, I wanted a male and to call him Huey... so now I have a hamster and his name is Huey the only difference being he's a female... so he will probably remain Huey 

I'll see if I can get a pic of his/her cage set up


----------



## KW Farms

What a cute little hamster. :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Maybe Huey is a Huette? LOL


----------



## lesserweevil

here she is again


----------



## Goat Crazy

I'd say you have a girl too, but its kind of hard to tell from that picture. If you have a side picture with your hand flat while holding her that would be best (Males testicals stick out when they are older). I had a male dwarf hamster that was born at our house. He was the sweetest Dwarf hamster I ever had! I was so mad when another male killed him.


----------



## cdtrum

Awwww....so cute! My kids always had hamsters growing up, they make great small pets! My son actually had one that got so old (6yrs) that we ended up having to have him put to sleep, when he got old he started losing his hair and developed tumors.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Cute!


----------



## PznIvyFarm

I wouldn't let my son get a hamster - i remember we had one as a kid and it squeezed between the floor and molding and disappeared.

Instead he got this cute little bearded dragon - about 6 inches long at the beginning of December - she is now over a foot long and we had to move her into a larger tank today.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Yeah...it's a girlie! How the heck did you get her to not bite you?? I worked in a pet store for about 4 years and the hamsters were always mean...they would attack for no reason sometimes even if I wasn't trying to pick them up. I've had one nice hamster in my entire life and, unfortunately, my brother thought it would be a good idea to build it a lego car and use it as a crash dummy--RIP Barnaby


----------



## lesserweevil

aww that is so sad!!!

Huey never bites - she used to nip a tiny bit when I got her, but she hasn't done so for months!!

lw


----------



## Ali_1010

I know this topic is kinda old, but just wanted to add that she def. looks like a girl, and you said she's a dwarf, so I wasn't quite sure if you knew she was a robo (type of hamster) or not.  Robos are normally fast little buggers, im surprised you can hold her!


----------



## PznIvyFarm

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Yeah...it's a girlie! How the heck did you get her to not bite you?? I worked in a pet store for about 4 years and the hamsters were always mean...they would attack for no reason sometimes even if I wasn't trying to pick them up. I've had one nice hamster in my entire life and, unfortunately, my brother thought it would be a good idea to build it a lego car and use it as a crash dummy--RIP Barnaby


I wanted a hamster as a kid and my mom said no, so when i was in AP biology we had to do an experiment so i said my experiment was training a hamster to run a maze so i had to get a hamster. I think my mom was thrilled it wasn't a rat :laugh:

but he was very nice, never bit. He was a long haired hamster, don't know if they are calmer or not..........well he was calm until he got lost in the wall. Poor little guy.


----------



## lesserweevil

yeah Hu is a pretty fast little thing but she doesn't mind being held - gets a little antsy when cornered by my friend's 2 year old but in general is pretty good natured! It's often difficult to catch her in the cage but once you have her in your hand she is really quiet.

LW


----------



## Goober

At least she wasn't pregnant! I got a hamster once and a couple or few weeks later (don't remember exactly) I suddenly had 13. Had to find them homes! Mine was really sweet, too.


----------



## firelight27

All the rodents at our local pet store are males, always. And all the hamsters have big old boy things dragging around. So do the rats (oh lord the rats have huge gross things!) I thought it was easy to see them?? I want a pet rat, used to have one but I won't take anything but a female and no one has females here.


----------



## Jdyson

girl


----------

